# Second cycle Help



## Ash424 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi guy this will be my first time injecting and would like your input on my future cycle

Test e 500mg weeks 1-10
D Bol 40mg weeks 1-6
adex 0.25mg weeks 1-10

Pct clomid 100 100 50 50 nolva 60 40 20 10

I am thinking about adding hcg throughout the cycle but am unsure on wat dossing I will need and on wat days 
test e will be 250 mg on Monday and 250 mg on Thursday 
and will Adex be able 2 stop gyne or should I take nolva throughout and wat dose I am very sentive 2 get gyne


----------



## Dannie (Sep 18, 2012)

Ash424 said:


> Hi guy this will be my first time injecting and would like your input on my future cycle
> 
> Test e 500mg weeks 1-10
> D Bol 40mg weeks 1-6
> ...




What are your stats (age, experience, height, weight, body fat) and diet? 
Last cycle layout and results?


----------



## Ash424 (Sep 18, 2012)

Age 21 height 6ft weight 178 lbs
diet is all good eating 5 time a day and 2 weight gainer shakes a day eating all clean food like fresh fish, chicken, stack, rice, potatoes 
The one cycle I did was t Bol only at 60 mg for 6 weeks very lean gains keep about put on about 15 lbs and kept 10 lbs after pct been training hard for last 3 years I am a very hard gainer


----------



## Ash424 (Sep 18, 2012)

Bf 10-12 %


----------



## Dannie (Sep 18, 2012)

21 and 180lbs - Too early for steroids. 
Do yourself a favour and get on a proper diet. 
Try 4500kcal diet (200g protein 500g carbs, 150g fat) for at least 4 months, I guarantee you will put on weight!  
Do a log, myself and other guys on the forum will be welcome to give you guidance. 

As a hard gainer / ectomorph your recovery is slower hence while training naturally you should train no more than 3 days a week, with fewer sets than (6-8 sets for body part rather than 9+).  



As for cycle -* I strongly recommend you to train naturally with a diet and training that suits your body type. * However if after 4 months for some reason you are not satisfied with the results (ie you didn't really follow the diet) and still want to do that cycle, do: 


> 1-3 Dbol 20mg
> 1-8 Test 500mg
> 9,10 Test 750mg
> 11 Dbol 30mg
> ...


----------



## Z499 (Sep 18, 2012)

what he said ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 18, 2012)

looks good, you should get some letro to have on hand, I got some bunk adex and dbol will give you gyno in a heartbeat.


----------



## Z499 (Sep 18, 2012)

Try halo extreme, I think you will like the gains with that.


Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## jay_steel (Sep 18, 2012)

cycle looks good for a beginners cycle. This guys going to start one way or another. My question is what was your 1st cycle and what did you gain and keep off of it? If it was me I would bump it to 600mg test


----------



## Z499 (Sep 18, 2012)

jay_steel said:


> cycle looks good for a beginners cycle. This guys going to start one way or another. My question is what was your 1st cycle and what did you gain and keep off of it? If it was me I would bump it to 600mg test



True but it seems like he is going with one option with looking into other choices he could do and still see gains and in a way without shutting himself down and setting himself up for early trt


Sent from my iPhone while dri


----------



## AMA Rider (Sep 18, 2012)

Yeah, I like Dannies Cycle - Hell, I'm gonna try it with a little bit of Deca ? EQ dissapointed me as usual   ! 
Ash, see how Dannie backloads the D-bol at a lower dose (smart) . Pyramiding up to trick homyiostasis (sp) ? Oh yeah, your to young but........


----------



## Dannie (Sep 18, 2012)

AMA Rider said:


> Yeah, I like Dannies Cycle - Hell, I'm gonna try it with a little bit of Deca ? EQ dissapointed me as usual   !
> Ash, see how Dannie backloads the D-bol at a lower dose (smart) . Pyramiding up to trick homyiostasis (sp) ? Oh yeah, your to young but........



I would choose NPP over Deca, especially for a 10 weeks cycle (unless you are on TRT or blasin and crusin)
No need to start oral at heavy dosage while Test levels are still very high. I like try to pyramide as much as possible, 


> 10-10-15-15-20-20-25-25
> 30-30-30-30-35-35-35-40
> 40-40-40-45-45-50-50-50



Other method is to switch to a short esters for last 3 weeks, I like to input my cycle on a Roid Calculator - half lifes steroids ester half-life and form a bar diagram so that I can workout the dosage to keep the blood levels gradually increasing - rather than going up and down. 

The calculator is not perfect and bit tedious to use but does the job.
(Brand names rather than compunds and set values for half-lifes are a bit off, also load and save does not work for me but you can print screen the diagram)


----------



## iSteroids (Sep 18, 2012)

Dannie said:


> I *would choose NPP over Deca*, especially for a 10 weeks cycle (unless you are on TRT or blasin and crusin)
> No need to start oral at heavy dosage while Test levels are still very high. I like try to pyramide as much as possible,



yup NPP over deca here too

Nandrolone Phenylpropionate - iSteroids.com


----------

